# Canted footbeds really worth it?



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I've talked to a bunch of people about canted footbeds and have received a lot of different feedback. Some people swear by them while others think it's just a gimmick. Being someone who's had some knee pain in the past, the idea is really intriguing. I've been looking for a set of bindings for my NS SL and looking for a set with canted footbeds really limits my choices (currently looking at Ride Alphas/Delta, Rome Targas, K2 Autos). What's everyone's thoughts on the canted footbeds?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i've never tried em but know others who have and like em. 

if you're more into carving and charging than bouncing around alot i think it makes more sense. 

if you have knee problems (especially mcl) then it makes sense.

only thing you can do is try some and see if they work for you... i just don't like being any higher off of the board then i have to be. 

i'm pretty sure you can still get cant beds that go underneath your bindings, between them and the board.. maybe not as dope as bindings with em built in, but maybe a cheaper way to try em to see if its for you...


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Ummmm...posting this in the buy and sell section isn't really gonna get your question answered


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Hmmm...Shredlife just ninja'd me. I guess you can get it answered here.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

DC5R said:


> Hmmm...Shredlife just ninja'd me. I guess you can get it answered here.


That made me chuckle, but I have to agree with you that it needs to be moved sooooooo...


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

snowboard binding cant plate - a set on Flickr Not my link.

Easy and cheap way to give it try.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Well the ride contrabands I have are canted, Definitely a noticeable difference in your knees feeling sucked in and your stance feeling narrower. I could imagine it maybe helping your knees just because of how it bends them in, But I don't have knee problems so it's an ominous speculation. But I to have heard from a few others who said it helped their knees, maybe try finding a demo day if possible. Or try the cheap way posted above.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

john doe said:


> snowboard binding cant plate - a set on Flickr Not my link.
> 
> Easy and cheap way to give it try.


Hmmm...

I may actually give that a shot. Only out a few bucks if I don't care for it.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

DC5R said:


> Ummmm...posting this in the buy and sell section isn't really gonna get your question answered


Hahah no wonder I had trouble finding this thread again. Not sure how I ended up posting it in the for sale section. I guess that's what happens when you post from your phone!


----------



## clubmyke (Jan 21, 2010)

I remember reading canted footbeds help with bow-legged or knee problems. Though I had knee surgery - my knee is fine (knock on wood). 

I switched to canted footbeds on my cartel binding and it allowed me to go to a superwide stance without being uncomfortable - major night and day difference. Every binding I now buy has to allow for canted.


----------

